# Home Based Business average monthly sales with DTG



## rickbuchanan (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello all,

I am starting a home based DTG printing business. I have a business plan put together but I am having trouble putting together realistic projections on how many shirts we can expect to print monthly. We are wanting to start small and my target is 400 shirts a month through internet and local direct sales. I have us reaching the 400 shirt a month goal by our 8th month in business. 

I am appealing to all of you who do home based printing to ask what your average monthly number of shirts runs. Does 400 sound at all realistic for a home based business? 

Appreciate any help,
Rick


----------



## king997 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*

We did 1000 in the first month, 20 in second and 25 in third - however - just received and order for 500


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*

The shirts that you guys are selling, are they your own designs? Or are they designs people have and need printed?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



king997 said:


> We did 1000 in the first month, 20 in second and 25 in third - however - just received and order for 500


 also what kind of printing was this DTG,screen or transfers.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



2STRONG said:


> also what kind of printing was this DTG,screen or transfers.


DTG is not screen or transfers, it is direct to garment printing. It is a type of printer that prints directly to the garment. hope this helps 

Bobbie


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*

Yeah! maybe my question wasnt clear sorry. the thread is about how many shirts he can expect to pring each month. but not everyone does DTG thats why i asked king997 if he was doing screen,transfers....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



2STRONG said:


> Yeah! maybe my question wasnt clear sorry. the thread is about how many shirts he can expect to pring each month. but not everyone does DTG thats why i asked king997 if he was doing screen,transfers....


Oh hehe sorry it looked like you were asking what dtg was 

Bobbie


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



king997 said:


> We did 1000 in the first month, 20 in second and 25 in third - however - just received and order for 500


 
Wow, I would be dancing on air if I reached that figure in my opening month!


----------



## king997 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*

The first month - Two orders for Runing clubs - promo shirts
The second, third and fourth months were company logos.
they were all screen printed direct to garments.
We are now trying tranfers...... not mastered them yet!


----------



## rickbuchanan (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



acmeprinting said:


> The shirts that you guys are selling, are they your own designs? Or are they designs people have and need printed?


We would be doing both. We would be selling our designs online with the option for people to request custom shirts, but we think the bigger market will be developing a business relationship with local military squadrons, churches, youth organizations, small business, etc.

My wife is wanting to quit her current job and take this on full time. I have calculated that we would need to average 400 shirts a month to make it feasible. I am trying to figure out if this is a reasonable estimate.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*



> I am trying to figure out if this is a reasonable estimate.


It's reasonable if you do enough advertising and marketing to bring in that much business.

With a sales business, it's hard to say an average. Some people will be making 0 and some will be making 1000's of tees per month.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Home Based Business average monthly sales*

Yep I agree with Rodney, it differs month to month so it is really hard to give an average unless you have a contract with someone that gives you steady business. Selling on the internet is just not that reliable to give an average.

Bobbie


----------

